# i just bought a 2018 cruze lt there is a defining noice when any window is down, when i role down any other window the noice goes away help



## luckysg (Mar 27, 2021)

i just purchased a 2018 cruze lt. when i role any window down there is a defining noise (hum)(whistle) until i role any other window down than the noise goes away.... when the windows are roles up it feels like in a plane and my ears start to pop and it is very annoying i don't know what to do please help...


----------



## Valpo Cruze (Feb 23, 2014)

I can’t remember the last car I had that did not do that. With 1 window down I have always had to crack open another window. Even my Audi has this problem


----------



## Mack (Nov 8, 2016)

Pretty normal, but nobody ever talks about it. You open one window, and the air and all is associated air pressure comes in with no where to go. So you get that feeling in your ears as the air pressure inside your car builds up to overcome the incoming air velocity. Some goes out, only to be filled in again. Rotating process. 

When you roll one window down, crack a back window open just an inch. Gives the incoming air an escape path.


----------



## shimmy816 (Aug 22, 2020)

You also get the chopper sound sometimes with just one window. whomp whomp whomp whomp


----------



## Detrious (Jul 5, 2017)

shimmy816 said:


> You also get the chopper sound sometimes with just one window. whomp whomp whomp whomp


Lol i do this to my wife when we're on the road in our Kia Sorento, if I crack the back windows it gets so bad stuff starts to shake. Then i get smacked usually.


----------



## Johnny B (Jun 4, 2019)

luckysg said:


> when i role any window down there is a defining noise (hum)(whistle) until i role any other window down than the noise goes away.... when the windows are roles up it feels like in a plane and my ears start to pop and it is very annoying i don't know what to do please help...


This has happens on almost every 4 door car. The amount of buffeting mainly depends on the car's speed and the wind.
How I get rid of buffeting is by opening the passenger side rear window an inch or two.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

luckysg said:


> i just purchased a 2018 cruze lt. when i role any window down there is a defining noise (hum)(whistle) until i role any other window down than the noise goes away.... when the windows are roles up it feels like in a plane and my ears start to pop and it is very annoying i don't know what to do please help...


Welcome Aboard!

Buy a set of Window Deflectors and that takes care of a lot of it.

Don't forget to introduce yourself and your Cruze here.


----------



## luckysg (Mar 27, 2021)

Blasirl said:


> Welcome Aboard!
> 
> Buy a set of Window Deflectors and that takes care of a lot of it.
> 
> Don't forget to introduce yourself and your Cruze here.


hi thank you very much i will be purchasing can you recommend a good window deflector


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

luckysg said:


> hi thank you very much i will be purchasing can you recommend a good window deflector


I personally installed Well Visors.









Blasirl’s Build:


I really hate the editing interface. I was way deep in creating this post and because of a misdropped photo, it deleted the entire post. 45 minutes down the drain. They really need to create an auto draft saver or something. AAARRRRRG!




www.cruzetalk.com


----------

